# My new 10 gal!!!



## thebigC12 (Jul 30, 2009)

im open for any suggestions so if you have
any just tell me wats on ur mind


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

wow that betta is looking great


----------



## thebigC12 (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah it flared up for me about the time i took the pic *Glasses*


----------



## Courtney_Marie820 (Jul 30, 2009)

Love It Chaz


----------



## thebigC12 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanx


----------



## romain (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good...


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

now the million dollar question is what next?


----------



## boggs32 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing, very nice!


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Cute! I really love the theme..


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful decor/set up! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

that betta is beautiful. can you get a closer shot of him/her?


----------



## thebigC12 (Jul 30, 2009)

ill try but he never stays still long enough to get good pics haha


----------



## thebigC12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried to get a decent pic with my iphone but that didnt work out so ill tqke some with my camera tomoro sometime and post em on here


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Very pretty tank and fish. Nice job!


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Beta looks so fancy!!


----------



## TheAquaSpecialist (Aug 31, 2009)

You tank looks very nice!!
I have 1 Betta with 5 Neons and 7 Cloudfish.
One Neon Died and a Cloudfish died.
it seems overs stocked but it isn't.
I have a very good filter and the Betta hasn't killed or flared at the fish once.


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW!!! That's a very nice aquarium. I LOVE IT!!! And I love the theme you got going on. I never thought of that. I always loved the more natural looking aquariums, but now that I saw yours.....well, I just might go with theme aqauriums as well.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Love the deco and the fish!*Glasses*


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

really like the betta! and the neons! the theme is so cool, too!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I wouldnt change a thing that is an awesome setup *


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

AWWW it's sooo cute!! Now that betta is living good compared to the cup they keep them in at the lfs.


----------

